# Another Spank the Rver!!!



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Spank the River outing sponsored by the St. Joseph Fishing League

Friday Dec 3, 4th and 5th,


In honor of our good friend Dan Spanky Johnson, we will have an overnight outing on the St. Joe River out of Shamrock Park in Berrien Springs. This is a fun outing, no entry fees, just a gathering of great fisherman to fish the river, share fish tales and have a great time. If there are those that want to toss in $20 a boat and hold a mini tournament that can be arranged. 

Please sign up if you will be attending. 

For those of you that dont know, Dan was diagnosed with some serious medical issues recently and is consumed with doctors visits and examinations. He has some great news.... But, Still this is consuming him. in honor of him to have him come out and relax for a weekend doing what he loves best, Steelhead fishing the Joe. 

The plan is to fish into the afternoon, and then do a bon fire on the river. This is the same weekend as the Winter Challange that someof might participate, who knows, we may just take that trophy from those crazy bastards... Plan on spending the night in the area, there is limited space in the cabins, we have all 2 reserved. There is on other on a first come basis. 

Also an option, just up the street is:

Village Inn Motel Berrien Springs
9008 N Us 31, Berrien Springs&#8206; - (269) 471-1354&#8206;

Rate is 52.99 + tax and currently there is 15 rooms available for the day dates. 

The next closest is Benton Harbor, several to chose from, Courtyard by Marriott, Holiday Inn Express, Red Roof and Super 8. I know that the Courtyard has 24 hr video in the lot. 

For those that may want to camp and where this entire thing is taking place-:

http://www.shamrockpark.net/

Shamrock Park has camping for 20.00 a night that includes electric. The link has directions and contact information. 

Get the boats ready and lets show Dan how to put a Spank on the river.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Count me in.
Hey, would be great if the barbecue guys decided to show up. 
Larry


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Oh Boy, how cool!
I will make it this year, I promise.

Depending on how my radiation is going, I may stay up late and party too.

Maybe I'll bring the smoker with me!


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

If anyone needs a place to stay with available locked warehouse to park boats or whatever at night, shoot me a pm, we have a bed & breakfast about a mile South of Shamrock Park.

If you just need a safe place for your stuff to be parked at night, shoot me a pm, I can hook you up with that free of charge since the event is for Spanky and all.

Hope to finally meet you in person Spanky, 

Kory Boozer


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I hope so too Kory, Mighty nice of you to offer those options to our members.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

No worries, looking forward to it!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Spanky said:


> Oh Boy, how cool!
> I will make it this year, I promise.
> 
> Depending on how my radiation is going, I may stay up late and party too.
> ...


Kinda sad what a month's time does.
Guys, I don't know if I can make this event. The treatments are messin me up some, and I don't know if I can stay warm enough and get enough rest. The past two fishing trips at 25-30 degrees have been real tough, and I am only on my 2nd week. We are talkin a month from now and I just wanna give as early an indication as I can. I am still planning(hopefully) on fishing the chapter challenge on that saturday with my son. I don't how much trouble it would be to change the date, but I have radiation every weekday from now until just after Christmas, and I just think a feb, march date would work out better. I really hate to throw this in like this, I really appreciate the kind gesture Mark.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Hang in there Spanky, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Dan, 

Give me call this week and we can discuss.....

Mark


----------

